# business loss v 401k cashout



## synonymes (Sep 7, 2014)

I am in the process of starting an engineering consultancy company in Dubai. I do not expect making profit for the first 2-3 years. Can I claim the expenses as losses? and will that reduce my tax liability from cashing out my 401K retirment account.


----------

